# please someone help



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

this poor cat needs a knowledgable home she is poss preg (milton keynes area)

Experienced pet owner needed. Cat for adoption possibly pregnant milton keynes Milton Keynes wanted


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

aww poor cat, she certainly looks pregnant from the pics hope she finds someone near her soon


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh bless her she looks pregnant too . Would have been there for her but just took on a mamma who is possibly pregnant and has 4 week old kits with her too. xx Hope she'll be ok


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Id love to help but to far


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I would have taken her but the ad was pulled by the time I saw the thread.

Liz


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

She's been rehomed i emailed and asked


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ahh good to a nice home i hope!!


----------

